

Bitcoin featured on front page of Time's tech blog - DiabloD3
http://techland.time.com/

======
DiabloD3
Link to the article itself: [http://techland.time.com/2011/04/16/online-cash-
bitcoin-coul...](http://techland.time.com/2011/04/16/online-cash-bitcoin-
could-challenge-governments/)

Screenshot (since I imagine the blog changes frequently):
<http://i.imgur.com/YCE1A.jpg>

